# Golden at Animal Control in Illinois



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nashville, IL is under an hour away from St. Louis

Here are the GR Rescues in the St. Louis area.

Dirk's Fund
Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Love a Golden Rescue


We have a member here on the forum with Dirk's Fund, Maggies Mom


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!

I finally heard back from Animal Control, Hudson has been adopted, yay!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's always great to hear-thank you for posting and updating!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He looked and sounded like a really nice dog. I'm glad he was adopted and hope by someone who will take good care of him


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a really nice boy in Kentucky I have inquired about. He would make someone a great pet also, I am waiting to hear back. If not adopted, I might post about him.

I am not yet ready for another furball, it is too soon, and I think my 12 year old lab mix would not be too thrilled about adding a stranger, but some pets just catch your eye and you just want to try to find them a home.

Update: The boy in Kentucky is getting his forever home this weekend. The adoption coordinator told me, she is going through over a dozen applications as we speak and she is confident, that he will be placed this weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cGRIFFIN*

Cgriffin

I am so glad the boy in Illinois was adopted.
If the boy in KY needs help, be sure to also email the Golden Ret. Rescue about him and then post about him here too!
THANKS for helping these boys!!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

As far as Goldens in shelters in Illinois, you can email me too and I'll try to find them help, too.


----------

